# Pimp my BMC Blast



## rayman (15. September 2020)

Hallo Leute, 

bei mir ist nun ein BMC Blast in 20" ins Haus gekommen. Ich habe das gute Stück fast ganz zerlegt und die Gewichte ermittelt. Das gesamte Rad wiegt fast haargenau 9 kg. 



*Teile**Gewicht (g)*Rahmen/Gabel3220BremseSchaltungKetteSteuersatz  Vorbau100Griffe60Lenker310Sattel 261Sattelstütze262Schnellspanner120  Felge920SpeichenNabenBremsscheibeReifen585Schlauch190  Felge1157SpeichenNabenBremsscheibeReifen585Schlauch190  Kurbelset428NW-KettenblattInnenlager284​8-fach Kassette335​*Summe:**9007*​
ohne Pedale.

Bei einigen Komponenten war ich positiv, bei anderen negativ überrascht. Der LRS ist relativ schwer. Wenn man für die Bremsscheiben 100g ansetzt, liegt man bei 1877g. Tauschen werde ich den allerdings nicht. Die Kurbelgarnitur mit KB ist dagegen sehr leicht.

Die ALEX MD25-Felgen sind tubeless-ready, so dass ich mir leichte Tubeless-Reifen besorgen werde. Damit werde ich dann die 190g schweren Reifen auch los. Rocket Ron mit nominal 360g würden allein schon 440g Gewichtsvorteil bringen. Dazu noch 2x 60ml Dichtmilch anstatt 380g Schlauch. Nochmal 260g weniger. Zwei Ventile -> 10g mehr. 
*Also insgesamt 690g weniger.*

Der SGD Slater Kids Lenker ist zwar kein Leichtgewicht, aber wegen der 19mm-Verjüngung für die kleinen Kinderhände ganz praktisch. Davon werde ich erstmal nicht abrücken. Der Lenker wird aber noch etwas gekürzt. Die SGD Griffe wiegen auch nicht die Welt. Der Vorbau 100g. Da muss ich auch nichts machen.

Die Sattelstütze kann man sicherlich durch eine aus Carbon ersetzen. 100g kann man bei den vorhandenen 262g bestimmt einsparen.
*100g weniger.*

Beim Innenlager könnte man 140g einsparen, wenn man das Titanlager aus Fernost kaufe.
*140g weniger.*

Die Kassette mit 335g könnte man sicherlich gegen eine leichtere eintauschen. Vielleicht ne gebrauchte SRAM. 
*60g weniger.*

Die mitgelieferten Kunststoffpedale mit Stahlachse wurden mit 146g/Stück gewogen. Also 292g das Paar. Hier gibt es auch Sparpotential. 

Habe ich was übersehen? Habt ihr sonst noch Tipps?

Noch eine Frage:
Wo bekommt man denn den Rocket Ron 57-406 am günstigsten? Nubuk-bikes hat ihn für 32,90. Bei den ganzen verschiedene Reifen-Versionen blicke ich nicht mehr durch....


----------



## DerHackbart (15. September 2020)

Vorsicht bei Bestellung bei Nubuk... Laut Homepage lagernd heißt nicht, dass der Artikel tatsächlich da ist.

Ich hatte vier Wochen auf ein lagerndes Schaltwerk gewartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (16. September 2020)

Bei Bike Discount kostet der 24' Rocket Ron nur 15€, guck da vlt auch mal nach dem 20'
Außerdem habe ich im Leichtbau Threads ne günstige Sattelstütze empfohlen die nur gut 90g wiegt.
Brauchst du für ne SRAM Kassette nicht auch nen XD Freilauf?
Ich persönlich fand das Blast damals auch gut, für 150€ mehr gibt's aber das woom Off, dass gleich 1kg leichter ist, vermutlich sprengst du die Differenz, wenn du unter 8,6kg willst.
Vergiss auch nicht, dass die Rocket Ron ganz anders dämpfen als die jetzigen Reifen, ich würde den Tausch vermeiden, weil das eigentlich in das Konzept des Rades eingreift.
Der Umbau auf tubless bringt auch deutlich weniger als du berechnest, glaube Ventile+Milch+Band wiegen gut 60g pro reifen.
Beim Lenker würde ich tauschen, gibt für 15€ 90g Carbon Lenker, da holst du viel raus.
Viel Spaß beim Umbau, optisch wirklich ein tolles Rad
P.s. sehe, dass du das 20' hast, da ist das Gewicht gegenüber dem woom vlt etwas anders, ich hatte das 24' im Kopf.


----------



## rayman (16. September 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Vergiss auch nicht, dass die Rocket Ron ganz anders dämpfen als die jetzigen Reifen, ich würde den Tausch vermeiden, weil das eigentlich in das Konzept des Rades eingreift.
> Der Umbau auf tubless bringt auch deutlich weniger als du berechnest, glaube Ventile+Milch+Band wiegen gut 60g pro reifen.


Gute Punkte. Danke dafür. 

Könntest Du das mit den Reifen erläutern? Bei meiner Rechnung oben habe ich ja auch 60g für Dichtmilch angesetzt. Die aktuellen Schläuche wiegen 190g. Das heißt, man würde bei Tubeless 130g sparen plus 220g Ersparnis beim Reifen. Also ca. 350g pro LR weniger für die Kosten für zwei Reifen und 120ml Milch und Ventile. Die Felgen sind bereits mit Felgenband für tubeless ausgestattet.

Das HR hat einen Shimano-Freilaufkörper, der SRAM-kompatibel ist.


----------



## Ivenl (16. September 2020)

Habe nur überlesen, dass du die Dickmilch mit eingerechnet hast 
Aber die Preis Leistung bleibt, das woom 4 Off wiegt 1,2kg für 150€ mehr und hätte noch billiges Einsparpotential, sicher, dass du so günstiger weg kommst?


----------



## rayman (16. September 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Habe nur überlesen, dass du die Dickmilch mit eingerechnet hast
> Aber die Preis Leistung bleibt, das woom 4 Off wiegt 1,2kg für 150€ mehr und hätte noch billiges Einsparpotential, sicher, dass du so günstiger weg kommst?


Ja. Da hast du vermutlich recht. Vielleicht schaue ich mir das Woom beim 24er genauer an. Nun ist das Blast hier


----------



## rayman (16. September 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Lenker würde ich tauschen, gibt für 15€ 90g Carbon Lenker, da holst du viel raus


Hast du einen Link für mich. Habe das grad im anderen Thread nicht gefunden.


----------



## Ivenl (16. September 2020)

Leichtbau muss nicht teuer sein - Übersicht leichter, kindertauglicher Teile
					

Hat jemand nen Tipp für ne leichte 24' Gabel? Wollte eigentlich die kubikes Carbon, aber die gibt's momentan nicht mehr.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Fürs 20' ist der meiner Frau zu riskant, da habe ich nen 145g Alu Lenker drin, aber unsere Fahrerin ist auch erst 3


----------



## Waldhobel (18. September 2020)

Hi, 

habe auch bei unserem 20" Blast vernüftigen Leichtbau vor.

Wie groß und schwer ist deine Tochter ?

Meiner wurde jetzt 5 hat 118 und 20 Kg da fallen die paar Gramm am Lenker net groß auf, aber was mir auf dem Pumptrack auffiel ist, dass garnicht mal das Gewicht Rades ausschlaggebend war/ist sondern das der rotierenden Masse beim schnellen Lenkeinschlag wenns eine rechts-links-rechts Kombination ist. 

Denke da werd ich als erstes ansetzen und auf Tubless umrüsten um das Bike bissel handlicher zu machen. 

by the way : 



rayman schrieb:


> Rocket Ron mit nominal 360g


Herstellerangaben Evolution-Line 20x2,25 410 Gramm ( Schwalbe.com) 
Aktuell kostest ein Lappen 38 € das ist halt auch nen Wort...

also ich mach bei meinen Reifen am Fully (27,5 x 2,4)  30-40 Gramm Dichtmilch rein und habe seit 5 Jahren keine Platten gehabt ich denke da reichen 30 Gramm völlig aus. 

Gib aber mal dein Endgewicht durch wenn du fertig bist.


Grüße aus der Pfalz


----------



## rayman (18. September 2020)

Meiner ist erst 1,09cm und 18kg. Er wird das Rad neben seinem 16“ Belter erstmal parallel fahren, bis er sich an die 20“ gewöhnt hat.
Die 410g Pellen kamen gestern an. 405g auf meiner Waage. Halten die Luft auf der Alex-Felge ohne Probleme. Habe Pi mal Daumen Dichtmilch reingegossen


----------



## Waldhobel (18. September 2020)

Ah ok, 

ja das Belter wurd ihm im Mai entgültig zu klein und auf den Touren (15Km) hat sich einen abgestrampelt. 

Fahren morgen mal unsere erste größere Tour im Wald mit ein paar Hm.
Hab vorsorglich ein traxMTB dabei um ihn notfalls zu ziehen.

Bedeutet du hast jetzt durch den Umbau nen gutes halbes Kg verloren, das ist schon ganz schön ordentlich  .

Viel Spaß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayman (18. September 2020)

170g am Reifen gespart und 190g Schlauch weniger = 360g pro LR abzügl. Dichtmilch.


----------



## rayman (4. Oktober 2020)

Gestern hat er sein neues Blast bekommen. Er kam wunderbar damit zurecht. Er hat bereits nach 2-3h Testen gesagt, dass ich sein altes Fahrrad nun abgeben könnte 

Die 300g Ersparnis an der rotierenden Masse pro Rad war bestimmt ne gute Investition, wenn auch nicht billig. Ansonsten wurde der Lenker und Griff gewechselt, weil noch Material in der Teilekiste vorhanden war.
Das SDG-Lenker-Griff-Set ist nun bei Kleinanzeigen verfügbar.


----------



## euro910 (18. Oktober 2020)

interessanter Thread hier, Danke fürs Teilen!
das BMC steht auch bei uns in der engeren Wahl, ihr (bzw. eure Kids) sind soweit noch zufrieden?
Unser Grosser wird Ende Oktober 5, aktuell 106cm mit 46 Schrittlänge (ohne Schuhe)
da ist das 20er momentan wohl noch etwas zu gross, mit seinem 3er woom fährt er gut und sehr sicher (gute Tausend KM dieses Jahr schon abgespult)


----------



## marvelous_tin (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo @rayman,
da schon mal irgendwo über den Q-Faktor dieses Rads spekuliert wurde: Hast du den schon mal nachgemessen oder kannst das für mich -und natürlich die Allgemeinheit- tun?


----------



## rayman (16. Januar 2021)

marvelous_tin schrieb:


> Hallo @rayman,
> da schon mal irgendwo über den Q-Faktor dieses Rads spekuliert wurde: Hast du den schon mal nachgemessen oder kannst das für mich -und natürlich die Allgemeinheit- tun?


Ich habe bereits das Tretlager gewechselt. Hatte noch ein altes hier, welches etwas kürzer und leichter war. Daher kann ich grad nichts dazu sagen.


----------



## Luftbumb (18. April 2021)

An die Blast 20 Besitzer stellt gerne mal n paar Bilder ein (gibt leider kaum welche im Netz außer den Herstellerbildern) und was habt ihr mitm Lenker gemacht? 650 liest sich erstmal viel zu groß - kürzen auf wieviel und mit was, geht das mit ner Metallsäge? 600? Bei den Reifen hader ich auch grad ob die 2,4 sein müssen oder rollen die gut vom Widerstand her oder sollte man lieber auf 2,1 oder so gehen (gemischter AllRoundEinsatz - Wald/Feldweg/Straße)? Welche ? (Auf Tubeless wollte ich beim Kidsbike nicht unbedingt gehen...)
Welche Pedale habt ihr drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayman (18. April 2021)

NEFFETS schrieb:


> An die Blast 20 Besitzer stellt gerne mal n paar Bilder ein (gibt leider kaum welche im Netz außer den Herstellerbildern) und was habt ihr mitm Lenker gemacht? 650 liest sich erstmal viel zu groß - kürzen auf wieviel und mit was, geht das mit ner Metallsäge? 600? Bei den Reifen hader ich auch grad ob die 2,4 sein müssen oder rollen die gut vom Widerstand her oder sollte man lieber auf 2,1 oder so gehen (gemischter AllRoundEinsatz - Wald/Feldweg/Straße)? Welche ? (Auf Tubeless wollte ich beim Kidsbike nicht unbedingt gehen...)
> Welche Pedale habt ihr drauf?


Lenkerbreite ist ja Gewöhnungssache und je nach Kind und Einsatzzweck unterschiedlich. Natürlich sind 650 zu viel. Aber besser BMC verkauft zu lang als zu kurz. -> Eisensäge. Flex. Oder Rohrschneider.

Es ist halt ein MTB und die dicken Reifen sollen auch dämpfen im Gelände. Rollwiderstand mit den Schläuchen ist so ne Sache. Alle Räder der Familie sind inzwischen tubeless. Mir mich das bessere System. 
Tubeless hat mit den besseren Reifen ca 600-700g an der rotierenden Maße gespart. Das ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Viel wichtiger als bei der Sattelstütze oder Pedalen zu tunen.

Mein Tipp: erstma so lassen wie es ist. Und dann schauen ob man leichte! tubeless-Reifen günstig bekommt Gerne auch in 2.1“ mit weniger Profil.


----------



## Luftbumb (18. April 2021)

Danke der Tipps, dann mach ich mich mal an den Lenker u den Rest sehe ich dann später


----------



## Girl (19. April 2021)

NEFFETS schrieb:


> An die Blast 20 Besitzer stellt gerne mal n paar Bilder ein (gibt leider kaum welche im Netz außer den Herstellerbildern) und was habt ihr mitm Lenker gemacht? 650 liest sich erstmal viel zu groß - kürzen auf wieviel und mit was, geht das mit ner Metallsäge? 600? Bei den Reifen hader ich auch grad ob die 2,4 sein müssen oder rollen die gut vom Widerstand her oder sollte man lieber auf 2,1 oder so gehen (gemischter AllRoundEinsatz - Wald/Feldweg/Straße)? Welche ? (Auf Tubeless wollte ich beim Kidsbike nicht unbedingt gehen...)
> Welche Pedale habt ihr drauf?


Lass den Lenker wie er ist, unser Spross (110cm, schlank) ist sofort super mit dem für ihn zu breiten Lenker klar gekommen. 
Verbreitern geht nach dem absägen nicht mehr.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (19. April 2021)

Ich würde es auch erst mal testen, meine Tochter ist mit dem breiteren Lenker deutlich besser klar gekommen als mit dem kurzen Riser vorher.


----------



## Luftbumb (19. April 2021)

So, Blast 20 ist eingetroffen: Ersteindruck Hammer, wirklich sehr sehr cooles und gelungenes KidsMTB 👍
Zwei kleine Sachen die ich pimpen werde:
Lenker - Viel zu breit ... Werde ihn auf mindestens 600 kürzen
Schnellspanner fürn Sattel - hätte BMC ruhig auch spendieren können 🤔


----------



## cito (11. Juni 2021)

Könnten nicht auch die Kenda Serienreifen auf tubeless umgestellt werden?


----------



## rayman (14. Juni 2021)

Vielleicht. Sehr wahrscheinlich ist es nicht.


----------



## argh (8. Juli 2021)

Ich habe unser 24“-Blast mal ein wenig umgebaut.

Es sollte ein klein wenig leichter werden - das habe ich auch geschafft.

Die SRAM-Schaltung hat zwar gut funktioniert, allerdings ist der Fahrer mit der Schaltlogik nicht warm geworden.
Dummerweise wiegt die Deore-Kassette mit der Abstufung 10-42 schlanke 140g mehr als die Serien-sunrace-Kassette.

Das Schalten funktioniert für ihn mit dem Deore-Shifter deutlich besser. Der wiegt auch nicht mehr.

Die Reifen habe ich gewechselt. Die Kenda wiegen 800g oder so pro Stück. Die Schläuche zusammen mehr als 350. also habe ich Rocket Ron in 2.4 besorgt und tubeless aufgezogen. Mit einem Schluck Wurstwasser halten die wunderbar dicht. 

Jetzt kommt das Rad haarscharf unter die 10kg-Grenze. Das wirkt nicht nur schwer, sondern das isses auch. Den Lenker habe ich gegen einen gebrauchten FRM getauscht weil des Piloten Arme nicht mit dem 680mm breiten Lenker harmonierten. Und die Schnellspanner sind gegen uralte NoLogo-Salsa in rasta getauscht worden


Dem Fahrer macht das Rad so aber schon viel Spaß.


----------



## argh (9. Juli 2021)

.


----------



## un..inc (9. Juli 2021)

argh schrieb:


> Ich habe unser Blast mal ein wenig umgebaut.
> 
> Es sollte ein klein wenig leichter werden - das habe ich auch geschafft.
> 
> ...


Watt? Das 20er kommt bei dir trotz Tubeless und neuen Reifen auf knapp unter 10kg? Ich dachte die Werksangabe sind 8,6?
Hat irgendjemand nen Tipp wo man das Blast20 derzeit geliefert bekommt?
Sind von Werk aus eigentlich Pedale dabei?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayman (9. Juli 2021)

un..inc schrieb:


> Watt? Das 20er kommt bei dir trotz Tubeless und neuen Reifen auf knapp unter 10kg? Ich dachte die Werksangabe sind 8,6?
> Hat irgendjemand nen Tipp wo man das Blast20 derzeit geliefert bekommt?
> Sind von Werk aus eigentlich Pedale dabei?
> Vielen Dank!


Bei unserem waren Pedale dabei.


----------



## argh (9. Juli 2021)

un..inc schrieb:


> Watt? Das 20er kommt bei dir trotz Tubeless und neuen Reifen auf knapp unter 10kg? Ich dachte die Werksangabe sind 8,6?
> Hat irgendjemand nen Tipp wo man das Blast20 derzeit geliefert bekommt?
> Sind von Werk aus eigentlich Pedale dabei?
> Vielen Dank!


Ich habe ein 24“-Blast. Das vergaß ich zu erwähnen. 

Pedale gehörten zum Lieferumfang.


----------



## Ivenl (9. Juli 2021)

un..inc schrieb:


> Watt? Das 20er kommt bei dir trotz Tubeless und neuen Reifen auf knapp unter 10kg? Ich dachte die Werksangabe sind 8,6?
> Hat irgendjemand nen Tipp wo man das Blast20 derzeit geliefert bekommt?
> Sind von Werk aus eigentlich Pedale dabei?
> Vielen Dank!


In Kiel stehen sie im Laden.


----------



## un..inc (10. Juli 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> In Kiel stehen sie im Laden.


Ui, das ist mir aus der Nürnberger Ecke dann doch dezent zu weit...


----------



## un..inc (12. Juli 2021)

cito schrieb:


> Könnten nicht auch die Kenda Serienreifen auf tubeless umgestellt werden?


Hat das jetz schon mal jemand probiert?


----------



## Waldhobel (12. Juli 2021)

un..inc schrieb:


> Hat das jetz schon mal jemand probiert?


Die sitzen so locker auf der Felge, glaube net das ma die auf tubeless umgebaut bekommt. 
Kannst einfach mit den Finger runterziehen


----------



## un..inc (19. Juli 2021)

Danke an die Tipps von Euch hier bisher.
Haben am Samstag das Blast20 in Empfang genommen.
Konnten es im Rad-Art in Erfurt organisieren und dank Verbindungen günstig zu uns "liefern" lassen. 
Grandioser Laden btw: super nette Leute, da werde ich wieder kaufen.

Seeehr cooles Rad. Das Petrol ist eine wirklich schöne Farbe!
Der große hat sich gefreut wie ein Schnitzel und kommt bereits mega gut damit zurecht. Wird wohl sein Early Rider Belter nicht mehr anschauen sondern schnell an seine Schwester verhökern wollen... 
Mal schauen, ob ich den Lenker wirklich so breit belasse. Wirklich wendig ist der damit noch nicht.
Ich denke ich werde in China mal ne Bestellung antriggern. 
Rote Headset-Spacer, roter Flaschenhalter, die leichten Schnellspanner.
Kann mir jemand sagen welche Maße das Innenlager hat? 
Und vielleicht habt ihr ja noch nen Tipp für nen Sattel-Schnellspanner, der keine 100g wiegt.


----------



## un..inc (23. August 2021)

un..inc schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen welche Maße das Innenlager hat?


Kann mir das hier bitte jemand noch beantworten? 
Vielen Dank! :*


----------



## Binem (24. August 2021)

un..inc schrieb:


> Und vielleicht habt ihr ja noch nen Tipp für nen Sattel-Schnellspanner, der keine 100g wiegt.











						0.01US $ 99% OFF|GUB Fahrrad Sitz Post Aluminium Ultraleicht Schnell Release Rennrad MTB Berg Fahrrad Sattelstütze Sattelstütze Clamp 31,8mm 34,9mm|Sattelklemmen|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				



diese habe ich seit einem Jahr ohne Probleme am Kinderrrad

Innenlager kann ich nix zusagen aber Kurbeln abbauen und messen wäre eine Option...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un..inc (24. August 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> 0.01US $ 99% OFF|GUB Fahrrad Sitz Post Aluminium Ultraleicht Schnell Release Rennrad MTB Berg Fahrrad Sattelstütze Sattelstütze Clamp 31,8mm 34,9mm|Sattelklemmen|   - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com
> ...


Danke, auf die Idee mit dem Messen bin ich natürlich auch schon gekommen, wollte mir allerdings den Aufwand sparen.
Nunja, dann muss ich wohl doch ran...


----------



## argh (15. September 2021)

In der Zwischenzeit ist das 24“-Blast vom Fahrer gepumptrackt und in Südtirol gefahren worden und wird regelmäßig auf kleinen Touren eingesetzt.

Die Bremsen sind völlig in Ordnung, das tubeless-Setup funktioniert tadellos und an die Schaltcharakteristik gewöhnt der Fahrer sich auch langsam.

So wie das Rad da steht, wiegt es 9,8kg - was beileibe nicht wenig ist. Aber der Fahrer kommt gut damit klar und mir fällt auch kein Teil ein, das ich mal eben tauschen könnte.


----------



## un..inc (15. September 2021)

Man bekommt die Standard-Reifen (zumindest bei 20") übrigens auch Tubeless hin.
War durchaus nicht wenig Aufwand und nur mit viel Druck, viel Luftvolumen und mit der Hilfe von Dichtmilch und Seifenlauge zu schaffen.
Bei uns hält die Luft jetz allerdings schon 2 Wochen ohne signifikanten Verlust.


----------



## argh (15. September 2021)

In 24“ rutschen die Reifen ohne reichliche Druck so schon fast von der Felge und nebenbei disqualifizieren sie sich durch ihr hohes Gewicht. In Verbindung mit brutal schweren Schläuchen spart das jetzige Setup knapp 700g an rotierender Masse


----------



## Dominic_CH (15. April 2022)

Hallo Liebe Blast Familie 👪

Ich habe meinem Junior (5Jahre), das BMC Blast 20" (2021> gekauft.
Ich wollte ihm jetzt die original Kurbel gegen eine Propain 1stRide Kurbel (Hohlachse, 115mm länge, 28T Kettenblatt) wechseln und muss entsprechend das Tretlager tauschen.

Doch leider bekomme ich die rechte Seite vom Innenlager nicht gelöst (ist ja Linksgewinde, lösen in Uhrzeigersinn/Fahrtrichtung).
Habe es auch schon mit dem langen Drehmomentschlüssel (auf 200Nm eingestellt) versucht, selbst als er auslöste hat sich nichts bewegt. Abgerutscht bin ich leider auch schon.

Eine Idee wie ich dies gelöst bekomme? 
War dies bei euch auch so fest?


----------

